# Wireless Connections



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I have hughesnet satellite. They installed the dish and a modem thingy that sits near my PC.

I just bought a laptop with built in wireless capability. I brought it home and it can't find my wireless network.

What do I need to do to get my laptop online?

Thanks
Jena


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you certain that the hardware currently installed has wireless capability? Are there any antennas on the "modem" - perhaps another small box which is attached to the modem which has antennas ?? 

What exactly is your PC connected to and how, i.e. is it connected directly to the modem with a cable?


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

Jena,

I have Hughes net too. Besides the modem, which has all those blue lights, you should have a wireless router too. I'm not computer savvy, I paid the guy who installed hughes to set my router up, but seeing what he did, I realized how simple it was to do! 

If you have wireless laptop with wireless capability, it should be working if you have the modem and router. Oh, also on your laptop, make sure there is no little button that says off /on switched to off on the side. I have a toshiba that has a little button that Ive accidently turned off while carrying it around. It a button that turns off and on your laptop wireless ability to connect. 

Hope this helped. If not, I know someone will be able to help ya on here figure this out.  

Oh one more thing.. hughes net has a fair access policy. I've went over it many times .. so going highspeed with them doesnt' mean you get to do things like watch movies or too many streaming videos. They will shut you off for 24 hours.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jena said:


> I have hughesnet satellite. They installed the dish and a modem thingy that sits near my PC.


Is there a network or USB cable connecting your PC to the "modem thingy"?


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

home~girl said:


> Jena,
> 
> 
> If you have wireless laptop with wireless capability, it should be working if you have the modem and router. Oh, also on your laptop, make sure there is no little button that says off /on switched to off on the side. I have a toshiba that has a little button that Ive accidently turned off while carrying it around. It a button that turns off and on your laptop wireless ability to connect.
> ...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like there is no wireless setup, since it was setup before the laptop.
I would call your sat provider and see if they can come and reinstall or you can buy your own wireless router and add to your system.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

The modem is connected to my desktop with cables so I guess I need a router. I can just go buy a linksys or something at walmart, right? The thing with antennas? I'd rather not pay an installer to come do this because I think it's simple....I'm just not sure.

Thanks


----------



## Helix (May 13, 2002)

Jena said:


> The modem is connected to my desktop with cables so I guess I need a router. I can just go buy a linksys or something at walmart, right? The thing with antennas? I'd rather not pay an installer to come do this because I think it's simple....I'm just not sure.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you should be able to go about anywhere (including Wal Mart) and get a wireless router. "Wireless router" is just a fancy name for a box that allows computers to talk to each other without wires.

So, the modem is connected to the desktop with a wire. Are they connected to each other with a network wire? That is; do the ports or "plug-ins" on both the computer and modem resemble regular phone plug-ins, or something else?

This will help you determine what type of wireless router you're going to want. There's more to it than this, but if we get this figured out, we'll go from there...


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

This is part of what I do for a living, getting people online with the internet. I work for another internet provider. 

When you get your router home, you'll want to connect the equipment in this order: Modem to router to computers. Both your computers will be connected through the router, one can be hardwired and one wireless, that's no problem. Set up your desktop first before you start working on the wireless. After everything is connected, you'll want to shut down the equipment. Computer, completely off. Unplug the electrical cords from the outlet for both the modem and the router. (Do not just turn off the power bar) Then wait a minute.

First, plug in the modem. Give it a minute or so for the lights to stabilize. Then plug in the router. Again, let it go for a minute, it won't take that long but better to go a few extra seconds than to rush it. Now turn on the computer. You should be able to get on the internet with no problem. The computer should recognize the new equipment automatically. After you are sure everything is working, then connect the laptop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jena said:


> The modem is connected to my desktop with cables so I guess I need a router.


Actually, you don't really need a router. You can use your PC as a router. You can setup Internet sharing (part of WinXP) and share it out of a wireless adapter.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Actually, you don't really need a router. You can use your PC as a router. You can setup Internet sharing (part of WinXP) and share it out of a wireless adapter.



This is true but when routers can be had under $50 WHY? WHy tie up a machine, why hassle with a router setup. WHy mess with the firewall rules that need to be updated to allow your PC to route.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> This is true but when routers can be had under $50 WHY? WHy tie up a machine, why hassle with a router setup. WHy mess with the firewall rules that need to be updated to allow your PC to route.


I agree that the router is the preferred solution. I was just making sure that Jena was aware of all of her options.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm on Hughesnet also and yes you need a router. I didn't understand how the PC was connecting just fine but nothing happend with the laptop. :shrug: 
I got a wireless router at Radio Shack for $29.99 to get my old Toshiba laptop online & it works perfectly.


----------

